# Procurement and contract management



## محمد محمود السعيد (26 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة :55: :55: :55: 

اتقدم بالشكر للقائميين على ادارة هذا المنتدى الرائع وكذلك الأعضاء بكافة درجاتهم 
وأقدم لحضراتكم هذا الملف المتواضع الذي ربما يقدم خدمة بسيطة لمحبي الProcurement 

لا تنسونا بصالح دعواكم...................................:77: :77: :77:


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (26 نوفمبر 2007)

اخونا الفاضل محمد محمود السعيد

حاولت التحميل لكن يبدو لدي مشكلة بالنت

اتوقع ملفا مفيدا
من اخ كريم ومفيد

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (26 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

ملف رائع حقيقةً ومهم جدا .. الملف شغال 100% 
اتمنى ان تنوه اخي الكريم الى المصدر .. لتوثيق عملية النقل .. وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (26 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة يا أخ أبو صالح :77: :77: 

جزاك الله خيرا ...............

بخصوص المصدر،google search حيث كنت ابحث عن موضوع يساعدني في اختيار رسالة الماجستير فوجدت هذا الملف فحرصت على تحميلة ووضعه على المنتدى ليكون نفعا لمهندسينا .


----------



## ahmadd (27 نوفمبر 2007)

with all respectttttt


----------



## impire (19 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم ...


----------



## bolbol (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورا اخي الكريم على موضوعك المفيد


----------



## eng_hazem123 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*تسلم يا غالي
الف الف الف شكر*


----------



## عبد الرحمن معوض (24 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الجيد


----------



## koko mata (5 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم


----------



## eng_houssam (6 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكراً لك أخي العزيز على هذا الملف وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## KARIM ELFEKY (6 يناير 2008)

thanx a lot eng.el ayde


----------



## Mohannad_3 (12 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Alshahin (12 أبريل 2008)

thanks alot my dear


----------



## mohdesoky (13 أبريل 2008)

ملف هام ورائع مشكور على مجهودك وفى إنتظار المزيد من معلوماتك


----------



## mansy77 (23 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## يقيني بالله (26 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
الملف اجا بوقته والله انا بحاجه اله 
جزاك الله خيرً


----------



## يقيني بالله (28 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 أبريل 2009)

تم التحميل ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mustafasas (19 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## محمد البلك (12 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## mohtaseb (23 مايو 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## فرانسوا فام (10 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## akramezzat (11 يناير 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## medo222 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

thankssssssssssssss4 U


----------



## samymoatty (20 مايو 2013)

أقدم بشكرى إلى كل من ساهم فى هذا العمل جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتهم


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (25 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (26 مايو 2016)

جزاء الله خيرا


----------

